# Temple of Elemental Evil: Stats for pre-made characters



## Sado (Aug 18, 2005)

Is there any website that has the stats/character sheets for the pre-made characters you can add to your party?  I'd like to get a side by side comparison, and it would be quicker to pull them off a website than to copy them from the game myself.


----------



## jcfiala (Aug 18, 2005)

Sado said:
			
		

> Is there any website that has the stats/character sheets for the pre-made characters you can add to your party?  I'd like to get a side by side comparison, and it would be quicker to pull them off a website than to copy them from the game myself.




What premade characters?  I'm afraid I don't remember any.

That said, I suggest checking out Monte Cook's website - he's got an entire forum devoted to RttToEE.  If anyone knows, they would.


----------



## Sado (Aug 19, 2005)

jcfiala said:
			
		

> What premade characters?  I'm afraid I don't remember any.
> 
> That said, I suggest checking out Monte Cook's website - he's got an entire forum devoted to RttToEE.  If anyone knows, they would.




I'm talking about the PC game.  There are several premade PC's you can choose from for your party, or you can create your own.


----------



## Garboshnik (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't think you could find them anywhere else but I am sure that you would be very poorly served by using the pre-made chars.

The most important thing to do with that game is to make sure you hunt for all the latest patches...


----------



## Wycen (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is a site with info on the NPC's who can join your party: http://www.gamebanshee.com/templeofelementalevil/locations/recruitablenpcs.php

I think if you go to www.gamefaqs.com you'll find a walkthru with a more detailed description of the NPC's.


----------



## Sado (Aug 21, 2005)

Garboshnik said:
			
		

> I don't think you could find them anywhere else but I am sure that you would be very poorly served by using the pre-made chars.
> 
> The most important thing to do with that game is to make sure you hunt for all the latest patches...




Got it patched up nicely.  I'm sure I could make more optimized charachets, but I like the idea of playing with the characters from the actual D&D books.


----------

